# truck driving job in US



## hogfather (May 14, 2009)

Looking for a driving job anywhere in the US Class 1 hgv 22 years experiance
recently redundant

ANYONE HELP !!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hogfather said:


> Looking for a driving job anywhere in the US Class 1 hgv 22 years experiance
> recently redundant
> 
> ANYONE HELP !!!!!!!
> ...


Truck driving jobs are no problem provided you have permission to live and work here. Don't pay too well, though. But you wouldn't go hungry, either. I suspect the permission to live and work here might be an issue, though.


----------



## hogfather (May 14, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Truck driving jobs are no problem provided you have permission to live and work here. Don't pay too well, though. But you wouldn't go hungry, either. I suspect the permission to live and work here might be an issue, though.


Probably looking for an employer sponser or something along those lines as trucking isn't recognised as green card material


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

hogfather said:


> Probably looking for an employer sponser or something along those lines as trucking isn't recognised as green card material


In that case, the US is not your destination. It will be futile to apply for employment here.


----------

